# DigiLight needs help! Two cell CR123A incan. Can it be modded?



## openbolt1 (Apr 16, 2008)

I bought a two cell CR123A incan DigiLight many years ago. The incan bulb was never bright enough to really do anything with. Original & spare bulbs are toast.

I was wondering since it actually seems to be well built but in a seemingly proprietary design, is there an excepted method of modding this into something useful?

Does anyone know if some of the off the shelf bulb assemblies or reflectors will fit into this set up? LED preferred but something like a Lumenfactorys HO/EHO would work too.

Thanks for any help you can give me!

openbolt1

Here's a picture...


----------

